# Rossi Repaired



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

Before the Taurus buyout, I found a nice .22 mag Rossi M515 in stainless.

Sadly the plastic rear sight caught on a holster I was using while working in the farm. Half the rear sight blade broke off.

I had priced a Millet sight and found it very expensive so delayed the repair as enough of the blade remained.

Well a couple years ago I finally called Rossi to get a blade an found no parts were available. I believe the pistol had a lifetime warranty, but that Rossi company died.

So I checked with a couple gunsmiths trying to find a blade and no soap.

Later, I checked the Rossi/Taurus website and saw their .22/.22mags had sights that looked like the older one I have.

I took the risk and ordered the part for the .22 as the .22 mag part was not in stock. 
I did not order the mounting screw, thinking my stainless part would work fine - and not wanting to mess up the tap in the frame.
My planned worse case was I may have to rip apart the new sight and move the blade to the old sight base.

Well the part came quick enough and the width was perfect. However I had to remove about 1/4" from the front of the sight base for it to fit. (picture an elongated T where the bottom had to be ground down)
The mounting screw hole lined up but the hole has more flare to the top than the original screw, regardless, the original screw holds it fast.

Out to the range and sighted it in quickly. I actually like the black sight over the older stainless - blade only was black - so I'm glad this revolver is back in business 100%.

Now all I am waiting for is the Federal ammo to re-appear.


----------

